# For those of us who still live with our parents.



## net-cat (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm fairly lucky in so far as my parents don't really care what I do. When Anthrocon starts up this year, it'll be like:

Me: "Bye Mom! I'm taking a car and going to Pittsburgh for a few days!"
Mom: "Okay. Have fun. Drive safe."

But my parents are fairly unique like that. I mean, I have to give them warning that I'm planning something like that so they can adjust their schedules, but they don't put up any obstacles.

If you still live with your parents, how do you get them to let you go to [insert name of furry convention here]?


----------



## Orlith Nemeth (Jun 25, 2007)

well, sadly enough, I too live at home with my dear parents...and i have every intention of going to Howloween, maybe even Rainfurest..basically how I told my parents was I started building my fursuit. My mom asked why and i said "just for fun..oh and for some conventions with people who like to do the same thing" *cute smile* its only four hours away for Howloween (six for Rainfurrest, but then I have to cross the border and drive on scary American roads where I'll be constantly staring at the speedometer trying to figure out if I'm driving the right speed and worrying about being pulled over by American cops because young adults from B.C are the more likely than average people to be pulled over so I've heard because of our...rather lenient drug laws and we're more likely to be carrying the green stuff even though I never use it myself) Anyway, basically the point I turned 19 (leagle age here ^.=.^) my parents said I could do whatever I want, since I'm an adult afterall... they're pretty cool about that.

Wow, sorry about the wall o text there...


----------



## Cavy (Jun 25, 2007)

Hmm...I will have to show my mom the website of the convention I going to. Besides I already told her that I was planning on visiting New York City sometimes in the summer. She would say to me "just be careful".


----------



## codewolf (Jun 25, 2007)

i would just say...bye mom, im going somewhere for a few days, i'll ring you whhen i get there and when i'm about to leave.... seya later *walks out door*


----------



## Aden (Jun 25, 2007)

Ha! I live a half-hour from Pittsburgh, and I still have to carry out an elaborate plan in order to go to even two days of AC with my mate. :/


----------



## codewolf (Jun 25, 2007)

Aden said:
			
		

> Ha! I live a half-hour from Pittsburgh, and I still have to carry out an elaborate plan in order to go to even two days of AC with my mate. :/



damn, that sucks.... my parents really dont give a damn as long as i'm safe.


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (Jun 25, 2007)

i guess i'm lucky in that my parents have always known i've been weird.  I did a watercolor on my character a year or so ago, and the picture ended up on the floor.  My mom picked it up, and hung it on the fridge.  And i'm near enough to where the old local con was held that friends were easily able to pick me up, the one year i went.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 26, 2007)

I house sat for my parents for over a year while they were overseas. So, I guess... technically I lived "with my parents" until about 6 months ago. Then again, I had a giant two story ranch house to my own whilst my parents were in Afghanistan and Kyrgyzstan. =P

But I don't think that counts.


----------



## DodgeAMD (Jun 26, 2007)

When I lived with my parents, it was like being kept on a lead. They're strict Irish Catholic people (who somehow manage to be Irish and come from South Africa ... no idea) But they are so fixaed on their religion that it runs their lives and was well on its way to ruining mine. 
Mass everyday. Drove me nearly to the point of madness.
And anytime i was leaving the house i'd get the third degree before and after from my step dad Did i mention he was a priest?) "where ye goin? Who ye goin with? What ye gonna be doin there?"

So naturally
As soon as i could go to university I did. Moved out of the house
gave the whole two fingered salute to the church
went off
got a boyfriend and sleep with him on a regular basis to make up for lost time

Honestly, it makes me roar with laughter
thinking what would have happened if I'd have been leaving the house one day and my step dad would ask me where I was going, who i was going with, what i would be doing there
and I'd turned round and told him that i was going to a furry convention, with my boyfriends and people from the internet and be getting up to all the furry stuff that went on (be whatever as it may)
I don;t think I'd have ever walked again let alone made it to the convention

But now I'm shacked up with my man
My parents are none the bloody wiser cause i'm in another country entirely
and all is well with the world

Just waiting for the next decent furry convention to come by Manchester


----------



## Vgm22 (Jun 26, 2007)

I live with my sister's family and now my mom just came to live with us, so when I finally am able to go to a con. I'm just going to tell them that I'm going to one and all they'll say is be safe, but I tend to tell them that I am a furry and gay before then, just in case I find a mate when I go to one as I wouldn't want to surpise them with that, if I didn't tell them that I was gay and a furry before.


----------



## codewolf (Jun 26, 2007)

Adammaxdavies said:
			
		

> Just waiting for the next decent furry convention to come by Manchester


confuzzled


----------



## DodgeAMD (Jun 26, 2007)

codewolf said:
			
		

> Adammaxdavies said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Will look into it
Have issues with going out to events n stuff cause of ... my situation
but will do ma best to be there in some form or another
might try to get me a fursuit


----------



## SpirTheCatAyeaye (Jul 1, 2007)

EDIT: Well, I thought it would be a problem, but I told my parents about the upcoming con, which is perfect since it seems to be close to where I live and falls on a date where I have nothing else to do, and they said it sounds cool! So yeah, I was all paranoid over nothing.  I even wore my conbadge around the house, just for fun.


----------



## Calypte (Jul 2, 2007)

"worrying about being pulled over by American cops because young adults from B.C are the more likely than average people to be pulled over"

Just don't speed through Everett. Everett cops like to put people over no matter WHAT they're doing.

Police like to pull over non-locals not because of Canada's drug leniency, but more because they know that since they're out of town that they won't want to go to court to fight a ticket. But seriously, in most places you'd probably be having to be going at LEAST 10 mph over the speed limit to get caught, and most of I-5 till you hit Everett is 70 MPH anyway so you won't NEED to speed.


----------



## Growly (Jul 4, 2007)

Hehe... my parents have been going to gaming cons since before I was born. Me going to cons myself is nooo problem. 
I love my geeky family.


----------



## Krystallwolvelt (Jul 4, 2007)

They know I like furry stuff and that I look at animated porn etc.

I've been to places, concerts and got back at home at 2 am the latest my parents know I can look out for myself they aren't bothered on what I get up to.

I love my family.


----------



## Cavy (Jul 6, 2007)

I told my mom that I was going to FA: United and she was okay with it. I told her that I would be careful and stuff though.


----------



## Mitch (Jul 16, 2007)

i would go to a con, but i cant really. there are none that i know of near me (Edinburgh) and i havent told my parents that im bi or a furry yet, because if they dont like it, i dont want to have to live with that for the next couple of years, so i'll tell when i move out. but until then, only my closest frinds will know.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 16, 2007)

Am I like the only fur that hides NOTHING from his family?

My mom knows I'm a bisexual furry. Hellfire, she was the second person to find out about both (After me.)

Yeah, I live at home - but I pay rent, my mom does not open my door when it is closed, she doesn't go through my stuff, she gets upset when I don't call when I'm gone but I tell her *that's what the cell phone is for, if you're worried, call!* I say it in bold becuase I half-yell it in exhasperation. She has to pause and agree with me on that one =P

So long as I let her know I'm going to be out of town, she doesn't worry. Her only objection is over money lost by not working, and if I've all this extra money to spend shouldn't I be saving it or giving it to her for house-stuff? *chuckles*

What can I say? I mean, she's not going to kick me out, the worst personal habits I've got are dealable (I'm an asshole, and a slob), and my friends are all law-abiding (She doesn't count against filesharing) non-drug or alchohal using/abusing, very decent people.

She also knows I have more sense than in our coin jars, and won't do anything stupid. 

...it also helps that I work full time, ask her for no money, pay all my bills and expenses, and am 21, I think =D


----------



## MacroKaiju (Aug 3, 2007)

mine went like this
"hey mom I'm going to a fur con in pitsburgh and I'm takign X and Z with me"
"ok, take the credit card in case of emergency and take 270 around Columbus"

It helps when your immediate family knows yoru a fur then you don't have to leave out any information, cept the bisexual furry part I'm not saying anythign about that to my family for a bit. Least hopefully, unless they find my hoard of, ermhrm, gideon art


----------



## rocksteady (Aug 3, 2007)

My family doesn't care.  Meh, not a bad thing if you ask me.


----------



## Kobaruto (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm turning 20 next month. I attended Anthrocon this past July and FA:U this past month. Why was I able to go without my mother's conservative ways holding me back? Simply because I'm an adult now, what else can she do? If I'm not driving, she can't do anything about it; she can only hope I stay safe and trust my judgement. Drove to AC with friends, and even drove to FA:U with someone I had never met before, and each time she had her quams about it.. but it all worked out for the best.


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 30, 2007)

I still live with my parents and it's like the spanish inquisition every time i mention a fur meet, looks like the soonest i'm gonna be able to get to a fur meet outside the UK is about March 2009!! That long *-* *Cries*


----------



## Pupptemaster (Dec 3, 2007)

HI I am new here and was pacing the forums and saw this. I know this is kind old thread and hadn't had a new post in a time. But I am as you say a n00b and just told everbody who and what I am 9Exept my dad. He would turn me into a rug) BUt I wish I could go to one of these convitions that I hear about all the time. I was wonderring if anyone can tell me 
1) what there like
2) How in the world could I get to one
3) Would I have to dress up? I mean I belive I am a wolf but I feel as if there is a reson I was put in this body I have now.(As sucky as it may be) I guess I also think Its going a little far to dress up but I am sure I would if I could(Man I am a hypocrit) 
5) Well I ran out of things to think of-__-
So please get back tp me ASAP if you don't mind^.^


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 3, 2007)

Pupptemaster said:
			
		

> 1) what there like
> 2) How in the world could I get to one
> 3) Would I have to dress up? I mean I belive I am a wolf but I feel as if there is a reson I was put in this body I have now.(As sucky as it may be) I guess I also think Its going a little far to dress up but I am sure I would if I could(Man I am a hypocrit)
> 5) Well I ran out of things to think of-__-
> So please get back tp me ASAP if you don't mind^.^



1) Like any typical convention except the focus is furry. It's hard to explain this exactly. It's best if you experience this yourself.

2) Plane, Train, or Automobile

3) No

Here's a list of active conventions for you


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 3, 2007)

sweet thanks for the list * looks deeply interested*


----------



## Pupptemaster (Dec 3, 2007)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Pupptemaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thank you For Giving me that info. The next thing I wasx to ask was were are some^.^ But it may be some time before I get to one*Sigh* My Father is the only person That doesn't know bout What i am. so I can't just go "Oh Dad Guess what I am going to A FUr convention" >_< I would be  a rug before sundown. 
Unless I can get a few friends to Help me give him the slip^.^ But I don't know any around me who don't hate me or just think I am weird now>_<


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 3, 2007)

*nudges puppetmaster* Just tell him what you are, I've told both my parents what i am (Furry/Canine) and that a few of my pals are of the same nature and basically (without using these words) told them to like it or lump it.

And guess what i'm still going strong (*looks up pricing for RBW 2008 ) and if i get my way i will be at RBW '08

Just nudge 'em and say it (the worst they could think is that your a thug who's just murdered an old woman)

NOTE TO ADMINS: This is a encouraging note for puppetmaster to tell his parents what he is and NOT to encourage hurting the elderly!!!


----------



## Summercat (Dec 3, 2007)

furcity said:
			
		

> *nudges puppetmaster* Just tell him what you are, I've told both my parents what i am (Furry/Canine) and that a few of my pals are of the same nature and basically (without using these words) told them to like it or lump it.
> 
> And guess what i'm still going strong (*looks up pricing for RBW 2008 ) and if i get my way i will be at RBW '08
> 
> ...



But I wanna hurt the elderly...


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 5, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> furcity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



do as you wish but i will NOT take the blame ok?


----------



## erroshadowpaw (Dec 9, 2007)

Heh, I moved out of my mother's house in the beginning of '07. However, genius that I am (sarcasm) I decided to work for another family member. So comes the awkward moment... "I need a week off at the end of June"
...
yeah...
I think my boss finally gave up on getting any explaination for my absence other than "some art convention in Pittsburgh"


----------



## DerDoberman (Dec 9, 2007)

Haha, I live over a hundred miles away from my parents, and they _still_ give me the schtick every time I go somewhere. I went to SF with my friend at the end of summer, and got hell because I didn't call when I get there.

Needless to say, I doubt I'll be going to any cons anytime soon, unless one happens in the pacific northwest. Not because of my parents, though, but just because I'm dirt poor.


----------



## Victoreannas (Jan 9, 2008)

For my first con, all I did was point it out to my parents as a "learning experience" (I have a horrible fear of people a crowds plus me and my dad have trouble getting along), promised to pay for half of the trip, and had my dad come with me. Strangely enough, he had tons of fun at the con even though he stuck out like a sore thumb as a non-fur 
Since we had a good time and all I've been promised I'll be allowed to go to next years con in the same area (Oklacon!), along with Mephit Fur Meet, which'll be held one week before my eighteenth!


----------



## Nicona Shadowwolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Well I can't say that I live with my parents any more.  Haven't for over 14 years.  As for my 13 year old son it is no problem.  We are all going to the Rocky Mountain Fur Con this year.  Will be our first convention and we are all looking forward to it.


----------



## davuu (Jan 10, 2008)

i dont live with my parents, but still doesnt mean they arent nosey and want to know everything. so in order for them to think being fluffy is normal ive been laying a sneakey path for a while (this includes my current housemates also  )

 first I tell told them that a good friend of mine does mascotting for a charity often (which they do so not technicaly lying ) and that their suits are all to do with that and then to prove it i show them pictures of rspca and a ew other bits and pieces and they go awww isnt that nice.

 so once thats set in their minds that my friends dress up as flufy animals and its normal, i then start laying the seeds in their minds that I do it too  give it a few weeks ofr the first one to set in, then remind them of it casually over dinner or something so its a relaxed atmosphere, and say something like " my friends asked me if i wanted to help them mascotting"   to which they laugh, but the idea is planted in their head. and every so often i drop stories of how much money was raised for this charity and that, so all the while re-enforcing how dressing up is good

 then when I got a partial suit which was lent to me, I told them I was lent it by the mascot people so I didnt feel left out, by which point they already think my friends are angels for all the nice charity stuff they do so have no problems with me getting my own suit as its all in a good cause

but I also start working in, the bad sides of it, with comments like " these kids started abusing a theatre character promoting a kids summer theatre show the other day by calling them a freak from csi as they were dressed up" which they did, he was dressed up as a bear.  which led my parents to wonder what that was about, so i told them all about how CSI made everyone who dresses up to be some kind of perverted weirdo, and told them i was worried about dressing up, (so getting a vote of sympathy) 

so by now, they know I go around with people that dress up, i have my own costume, and there is a sexual side to things, and to introduce the idea of parties, i occassionally drop in lines of, did you know every year in america and europe there is a party just for mascots (AC   FC etc  ) which makes them go wow i didnt know that! 

 so when i go to a con, or an event and bring back photos, they think its all perfectly normal and evey so often I just re-enforce things talking about charity work


----------



## The Red Alchemist (Jan 13, 2008)

Mine were always cool.  Always.

My parents know enough about furry to have a somewhat working idea of what it is (People, many of whom who are not straight, who like animal people, sometimes pornographically, in art).  Honestly, they are overjoyed I can make some money off my art more than anything else, and the really good friends I've met through fandom.

That is to say, they look at the parts of it that are good parts, and see that as a blessing.  I've always had a pretty cool relations with my folks.


----------



## hypr (Jan 13, 2008)

My parents are a bit over-protective (I hate it)  like I am planning on going to a con in the near future, meeting a furry in Columbus to hang out for a few days and meeting some more in Manchester, England. But the thing I reinforce is 'Who saved up the $3000 CAD for the trips? myself'

The argument is they think I should go on a group tour but the problem is its not going to be in the places to meet the furries.

None the less, they are understanding a bit more I don't want to go on a group tour because of the reasons above.

As for Cons they will probably be fine with it.


----------



## ALU (Jan 13, 2008)

I lost my parents when I was young (and just a heads up I really dont like to talk about it but will if i get to know you) right now I am living with a friend and his family and if im going to be gone for a few days all they say is "dont wake us up when you get back unless your dieing" they dont really care that much and Im going to be moving down to KY asap and i already discussed this sort of thing with my sis and all she wants is that the car keys get put back when i get back and that i call when i get to where im going to be going and when im on my way back


----------



## ADF (Jan 13, 2008)

My parents are â€˜extremelyâ€™ over protective; when I was 13 I went to the beach with a friend once without telling them in advance and they grounded me for a few days, they wouldnâ€™t let me go on any school trips that involved planes either so a trip to France was out of the question. Whenever I dared to question them they said it was because they care, if other parents allowed their kids to go it was because they didnâ€™t care.

Swimming baths and cinema trips with friends were always denied and punished if done anyway; they wouldnâ€™t even let me walk down the shops unless someone like my older brother went with me, even as a college student I had to keep it from them that I walked down to the local shopping centre every now and then because as they put it the area is â€œchav centralâ€. 

It got ridicules at times; god knows how they would react if I decided to go to a con on my own one day, after a lifetime of this is it any wonder I get needlessly worried about exploring new areas without guides?


----------



## LadySerpent (Jan 17, 2008)

Orlith:

Where are you at?  Four hours out of Vancouver sounds like just about where we are.   :  )

Unfortunately, Howloween didn't go on this year.  We're not sure if it'll pick up again in the new year or not.  Fortunately, there's always FurBQ '08.

Cheers,
-Lady Serpent


----------



## theg90 (Jan 24, 2008)

All I really have to say is that my parents know' and dislike' the idea.  Cons and such are out of the question until I'm of legal age.


----------

